

Uber rolling out on-demand ice cream trucks this Friday - chaud
http://blog.uber.com/2012/07/11/omgubericecream/

======
nickler
This is what great customer engagement looks like. Win on all fronts, but do
Vancouver next k?

------
heifetz
I'll wait to see what the feedback is, but my first thought, at least for nyc,
is that why would anyone want to use this? Unless the truck is a couple of
blocks away, it'll take a while for the truck to get to the user requested
location. In NYC, there is a drug store every other block. So it'll take 5
minutes for anyone who wants an ice cream to go to one and buy one, instead of
waiting for a truck. And how much is uber going to make on selling ice cream
(I imagine that if something like this is successful, they'll expand to other
products too..)

~~~
thetylerhayes
Because not everyone is a crab-apple who doesn't enjoy fun and novelty.

~~~
heifetz
I'm sure the fun and novelty wears off quickly....for the user as well as the
ice cream truck.

~~~
vampirechicken
Indeed - for the crab apples as well.

------
britta
Previously: Mariachi bands, motorcades, roses -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3915826>

------
stcredzero
They might be able to clean up by becoming an outsource dispatch service for
air conditioner repair in the southern US. Timely response is critical for
both repair contractors and their customers.

